# Solved: Changing the size of &reg;



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

So, I am building a site with a bunch of ® (& reg  characters but they are obtrusively large.

What is the best way to make them smaller? A CSS-based approach? I tried using but this is deprecated and causes the symbol to be positioned oddly.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

```
<!doctype html>

		Character Entities

	><®
```


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice. My next step was to explore

Thanks!


----------

